# 721 hard drive model



## dhclaypool (Oct 29, 2005)

Does anyone know the HD model used in the 721. I have one that keeps on crashing and want to replace it.


----------



## finniganps (Jan 23, 2004)

I'd recommend having Dish replace it under the warranty plan otherwise you will have a hard time getting the unit repaired/replaced in the future. You get a refurb. unit and you don't void the warranty or any future repair. If you're not on the warranty plan, add it and when the HD goes in a month or so, they'll replace it.


----------



## sugarrat (Jan 30, 2005)

I beleive the original drive is a maxtor 120 GB I replace mine with a WD 160 gig. Best thing I ever did. my 721 works much better. if you need the exact model numbers i can get them for you
martin


----------



## joeblowstein (May 9, 2006)

sugarrat said:


> I beleive the original drive is a maxtor 120 GB I replace mine with a WD 160 gig. Best thing I ever did. my 721 works much better. if you need the exact model numbers i can get them for you
> martin


The HD on my 721 officially died a few weeks ago. I'm trying to decide whether to move to a 625 or try and replace the HD on the 721. Can you provide more info on how to replace the HD and the exact model numbers?

Thanks.


----------



## Doug E (Jul 6, 2002)

joeblowstein said:


> The HD on my 721 officially died a few weeks ago. I'm trying to decide whether to move to a 625 or try and replace the HD on the 721. Can you provide more info on how to replace the HD and the exact model numbers?
> 
> Thanks.


Sounds like a great idea....mine died also. What is involved in formatting and otherwise getting the new HD up and running for DISH reception?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Since whole DishLinux reside on the disk, you'll need a lot of work to make it.


----------

